# Student on a 801 Visa



## SamG (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I have a question about enrolment and fees at the University of Sydney that is a bit tricky and I can't seem to find information anywhere about it! 

A bit of background - I am a Canadian citizen enrolling in the University of Sydney as an international student. My partner and I are planning on submitting my defect PR application (he is Aussie, we have been together for 3 years and so on...) and once that is submitted and approved, I will be on the 801 provisional visa while they process my PR. My question is:

On the 801 visa, will I be able to switch over to a domestic student? As on the dept. of immigration website, it says I am allowed to study on a 801 visa. I am just not sure if that means I am eligible to pay domestic fees or not. 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The 801 is a permanent visa which gives you domestic fees upfront.


----------

